# cleaning the outside of a camper



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

My dad pruchased a nice 24 foot aluminum sided camper. It sat for 2 years without use. Anyone know of a cleaning agent that works good on this?.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Ed,
I purchased some stuff from Hills RV in Reese called "Film Off". Its a powder stuff that you mix with water and scrub the side of your trailer with it using one of those long brushes. It works ok for dirt and black streaks. The best thing I have found so far is Simple Green on a sponge and hand scrub the black streaks. This works the best of everything I tried.

Simple Green shines the boat up awesome too!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i will have to get a gallon of simple green i guess. i used the regular black streak remover from general rv and had some luck. but my 34' trailer sits in the woods all year long. so once a year i take it to town to give it a bath. takes a good 6 to 8 hours to do it decent. 

what about cleaning the awnings? i have 2 on my rig and they need to be cleaned. will the simple green do that as well? i want something safe for the material. there are all kinds of products that will remove dirt and stains but will the material loose any of its integrity?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

POLARBEAR said:


> what about cleaning the awnings? i have 2 on my rig and they need to be cleaned. will the simple green do that as well? i want something safe for the material. there are all kinds of products that will remove dirt and stains but will the material loose any of its integrity?


Laundry soap with a cup of bleach in a bucket. Apply the mixture with a soft brush and roll it up for 30 minutes. Unroll and hose it off. Be sure wear something white...LOL


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

POLARBEAR said:


> what about cleaning the awnings? i have 2 on my rig and they need to be cleaned. will the simple green do that as well? i want something safe for the material. there are all kinds of products that will remove dirt and stains but will the material loose any of its integrity?



Is it a cloth awoning or vinyl type? They sell this stuff at Mikes marine store on jefferson in Saint Clair Sch. Its called SD-20 in a blu. spray can. I had a trophy with a why vinyl top and used every type of cleaner with little sucess. An old timer at the docks gave me a can of the SD-20 . You spray it on a dry surface lightly scrub with brush and wipe off. It kept the top looking brand new for the 5 years I owned the boat. Works great on the boat seat also.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Simple Green works on the awning and boat canvasses too. I use that crap for everything. Hell, You could even take a shower with it....lol, It would leave you smelling minty fresh.....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Aluma Nu works wonders on stuff like that. I have some for you Ed, give me a shout.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Cheapest & easiest; Whether its metal, vinyl, wood or fabric when I have something thats really dirty, stained and crusty I use a mixture made up of liquid laundry detergent, beach and oxyclean. I've played around with cleaning stuff for many years and for what you pay for some of the specialty stuff IMHO they're not all that hot. To mix this concoction take equal parts (usually a cup of each) of laundry soap, beach and powered oxyclean. Mix it up in a 5 gallon bucket using warm/hot water. Soaker down good using a sponge then go over it with a "car wash" brush or mitt and scrub. After I got it good and clean I'll wash it down with "car wash" soap, I've gotten to like "Blue Corral" concentrated car wash soap. This stuff washes all the other soap and junk off and leaves a very clean and waxy finish. Using the car wash soap really helps with the long term maintenance so the next time you wash it, its not so bad and comes cleaner much easier. A lot of times for a follow up cleaning all I'll use is the car wash soap. For greasy type cleanups I do like what several others have mentioned, Simple Green. I'll spray it on full strength, let it soak then scrub with a lesser concentrate along with a little oxyclean for good measure. Spray metal parts with WD40 or comparable, this helps keep oxidation and surface rust to a miniumum. Good Luck!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Thanx for all the suggestions guys . It was a big help


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I went to a local RV center today to get some "Black Streak Remover". It was a bit pricey ($9.95 for an 18 oz. aeresol can) but it works great ! I washed my cargo trailer today and after I was done it had quite a few dark gray streaks down one side. No amount of scrubbing would remove them. I got home with this stuff and sprayed a bit on one of the worst spots.... A little rubbing and it came right off ! So far this stuff looks like it's worth the $$. It's called "Streak Away" by DRV products. 

It gets a thumbs up from me !


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I use Castrol Super Clean. I use it 3/4 strength. Spray it on using a pump sprayer and scrub with a short bristle brush with a long handle. Black streaks seem to melt right off. Got a good deal at Meijers awhile back. Buy 1 gal. and get 2 free.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Krud Cutter. You can find it at Lowes, Home Depot etc..


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I take my camper to a truck wash after major trips. It comes out squeaky clean. About $15 at Blue Beacon on I-94 at the Baker Road exit w. of Ann Arbor, other are probably similar.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I have used a product called "Krazy Klean" available at West Marine with good results,a friends' detail shop uses it to clean aluminum campers and box trucks,it's similar to Tilex,it can be used on vinyl to take off mold ,just be sure to rinse thourghly and don't leave it on too long!


----------



## rendotwo (Dec 27, 2004)

I use a product from Star industries. It comes in a gallon or 5 gallon jug. mix with water to strength required for job at hand. Normal mixer is one cup per gallon


----------

